# Interpreting SeaWiFS Chlorophyll Data



## au1 (May 23, 2008)

What range of cloraophyll would be considered Blue Water?


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *au1 (4/4/2009)*What range of cloraophyll would be considered Blue Water?


 I'm not sure if I am reading this question correctly, but clean _real_"bluewater" on theSeaWiFS shots you mentionedappear as the darker/brighterblue color...the numerical reading for "bluewater" is typically around 0.1mg/m3. At levels around 0.3 - 0.4mg/m3 (which are the lighter blue on the SeaWiFS), our eyes see this as a clean "transitional" color, not "blue" but not "green" either. Levels > 0.4mg/m3 will appear green to us (& green on the SeaWiFS).


----------



## Sir Reel (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for the infor Amanda.


----------



## au1 (May 23, 2008)

Thank You Amanda. That was exactly what I was asking.


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

> *reelfinatical (4/4/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *au1 (4/4/2009)*What range of cloraophyll would be considered Blue Water?
> ...


 

Cute and smart! There is a lucky guy somewhere out there. :toast


----------

